# Teryx radiator Relocate



## teryxrider1979

:hmmm:Ok, so I dont know if this is the right forum for this but the teyx forum has been no help. I can barely even get any replies on my messages there. Has any seen, done, o even heard of a way to relocate the radiator on Kawi Teryx? It seems like everytime i get within 20 yards of mud my radiator gets all clogged up. Any info would be extremely helpful. :drive:


----------



## Polaris425

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=15190

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7437

Try those 2, see if they help any.


----------



## teryxrider1979

I tell you Mr. 425. Your are my new bestest friend in the whole wide world. :bigok:LOL thank yet again. that was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Polaris425

no prob. it's what we are here for.


----------

